# Working on that big O......



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## nickvc (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking good.
The first ounce is a great milestone but the trouble then is the next one, the first pound and then the first kilo :shock:


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Looking good.
> The first ounce is a great milestone but the trouble then is the next one, the first pound and then the first kilo :shock:


Nick, I don't know if this ol poor country boy will ever see a pound or kilo. Lol


----------



## anachronism (Oct 31, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good.
> ...



Oh don't worry on that score that's how I felt when I began


----------



## Shark (Oct 31, 2016)

As you learn you will find that you become faster and more efficient. Which helps to process larger and larger lots. Before you know it, you will have a big batch done.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 31, 2016)

Shark said:


> As you learn you will find that you become faster and more efficient. Which helps to process larger and larger lots. Before you know it, you will have a big batch done.


Maybe one day Shark!!


----------

